
I still don't understand startup finance; would MBA help? - bizcurious

======
bizcurious
I've been involved with a few startups that crashed and burned - I haven't
made any money beyond my salary or hourly rate. I'm acquainted with a lot of
Valley guys who are more loaded than me ($200-$500K per year) simply because
they are buddied up with VCs and know how to work financial deals in their own
favor.

These guys have MBAs. My question is, will getting an MBA help me out? I'm
worried at the moment... it seems as an engineer, that my options are to sell
my company for $12M or more, or else wallow around at a max of about $90K per
year for the rest of my working life.

Since the average 2 bedroom condo goes for $800K out here, I'd like to hedge
so that if my startup doesn't work out, I'd at least be able to draw a $200K
salary somewhere. Is an MBA going to help me out in this regard?

------
woot
The question is ,are you behind money or are you driven by passion? If you are
behind cash, get a job. Else, go for your startup dream, and stop worrying
about MBA.

Now that you asked this question,my suggestion is , get a job, do an MBA.If
your life's script has startup chapter in it, you will do it on the way!

------
danielha
No. In fact, it'd probably hurt.

